# News for Carriage Hills & Ridge owners



## CSB (Oct 28, 2011)

I went to the Annual General Meeting last night for Carriage Hills owners. Besides the vote and usual business, the board announced that Carriage Hills has reached an agreement with II (Interval International) and that we will now have dual affiliation - RCI and II starting the beginning of January (I think they said January 2nd). 

A gentleman sitting beside me is also an owner at Carriage Ridge and he told me that at their General Meeting, it was announced that Ridge will be switching from RCI affilication to II.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 28, 2011)

Dual affiliation is a plus.  Remember that an existing resort - if it is deeded - cannot "change" from one exchange to another. They can have any new sales be with the "preferred" group which may be different than it was but those already in, or those that wish to join on their own with the original group at their own (usually not the developer subsidized) cost or on a resale can be with either or both.

Only those systems that are RTU / points based can control where you can deposit if the resort has been dual affiliated or if the new sales affiliation has changed.  Having access to both RCI & II (as well as any other exchange that will have them) is as it should be for most resorts.


----------

